# I have anubias micro. Require an Anubias Guru now!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have anubias plants with leaves are the size of pencil erasers. Growth is small and tight, does not stretch to the light.

I've potted the cuttings up gradually over the past 6 months in hopes to start a small cultivation tank for a display tank in my bedroom.

I haven't seen this type of anubias in any aquarium store near me, can anyone shed some light?
Photos available if you're an anubias guru, seeking the true name of the plant.

-Gordon Richards


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite"?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i may not be an anubia guru but i would really like you to put some pictures up. im an anubia fan  pleaase, thanks! the one Elohim Meth mention is the smallest i know of, but then again im no expert.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've grown tons of petite over the last few years, but unless the plant is very heavily shaded, the leaves are all larger than pencil erasers. Maybe you have a new cultivar, or your plants have mutated? Where did you get them originally?


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

I as well would love to see pictures! I bet having a bunch of those tucked around driftwood would look amazing in a tank!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

It grows way smaller then my Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite"

I forget who but someone put me in touch with a plant guy off aquabid. I purchased a handful of the plants expecting them to be regular anubias nana petite, and got super super nana petite.
I've had them in my tank for almost 6 months.

I think its a new/rare type. Leaves do not get larger then a pencil eraser, maybe slightly larger. I don't really understand linking photos, but send me your e-mail and I'll toss you all a few photos. Will take them at 6 megapixel.


----------



## Vasteq (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you show some photo of your anubias Micro?


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Is it bucephalandra?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/138880-rare-collector-crypts-bucephalandra-sp.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a pic from an earlier post by Gordon.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

could it be because the rhizomes are so small? I had petites that looked similar, but didn't have as many leaves.

Just realized this thread is a year old....


----------

